# Lumberton, NC



## Bobberqer (Nov 9, 2008)

Grand Champion: Checkered Pig
Reserve Champion: Learn 2Q.com

Overall:
1 Checkered Pig
2 Learn 2Q.com
3 Pickin' Porkers
4 3 Eyz BBQ
5 BS Pitmeisters
6 Lotta Bull BBQ
7 Tarheel Smokers
8 Smoky Mountain Smoker
9 CHIX SWINE & BOLVINE BBQ
10 Cool Smoke
11 Two Old Men and A Grill
12 Swamp Sauce Smokers
13 Mt. Magic Country BBQ
14 Fatbacks BBQ Rib Shack
15 Hambones by the Fire
16 Gonney Creek BBQ
17 Wood Chicks BBQ
18 Big Mo From AHO
19 Rocking Pig Bar B Que
20 P&C Smoke-A-Holics
21 Rock Store BBQ
22 Smoke This
23 Bare Bonz BBQ
24 EB's Barbeque
25 Iron Pig BBQ
26 Wild Deese Barbecue
27 Mr. Woo's BBQ
28 Mayberry Boys
29 It's 5 o'clock Somewhere


Chicken:
1 Checkered Pig
2 Pickin' Porkers
3 Smoky Mountain Smoker
4 Two Old Men and A Grill
5 Cool Smoke
6 Learn 2Q.com
7 3 Eyz BBQ
8 BS Pitmeisters
9 Rock Store BBQ
10 Lotta Bull BBQ
11 Mr. Woo's BBQ
12 EB's Barbeque
13 Gonney Creek BBQ
14 CHIX SWINE & BOLVINE BBQ
15 Smoke This
16 Bare Bonz BBQ
17 Mayberry Boys
18 Tarheel Smokers
19 Swamp Sauce Smokers
20 Mt. Magic Country BBQ
21 P&C Smoke-A-Holics
22 Rocking Pig Bar B Que
23 Fatbacks BBQ Rib Shack
24 Hambones by the Fire
25 Wood Chicks BBQ
26 Wild Deese Barbecue
27 Iron Pig BBQ
28 Big Mo From AHO
29 It's 5 o'clock Somewhere


Ribs:
1 Checkered Pig
2 Hambones by the Fire
3 CHIX SWINE & BOLVINE BBQ
4 Learn 2Q.com
5 Tarheel Smokers
6 3 Eyz BBQ
7 Cool Smoke
8 Lotta Bull BBQ
9 BS Pitmeisters
10 Mt. Magic Country BBQ
11 Smoke This
12 Rocking Pig Bar B Que
13 Two Old Men and A Grill
14 Bare Bonz BBQ
15 Gonney Creek BBQ
16 Swamp Sauce Smokers
17 Wild Deese Barbecue
18 Rock Store BBQ
19 P&C Smoke-A-Holics
20 Wood Chicks BBQ
21 Big Mo From AHO
22 Iron Pig BBQ
23 Smoky Mountain Smoker
24 Mayberry Boys
25 Fatbacks BBQ Rib Shack
26 Mr. Woo's BBQ
27 Pickin' Porkers
28 EB's Barbeque
29 It's 5 o'clock Somewhere


Pork:
1 Learn 2Q.com
2 Pickin' Porkers
3 Tarheel Smokers
4 Big Mo From AHO
5 Lotta Bull BBQ
6 BS Pitmeisters
7 Fatbacks BBQ Rib Shack
8 Wood Chicks BBQ
9 Iron Pig BBQ
10 3 Eyz BBQ
11 Mt. Magic Country BBQ
12 Swamp Sauce Smokers
13 Two Old Men and A Grill
14 Checkered Pig
15 Rocking Pig Bar B Que
16 Gonney Creek BBQ
17 Wild Deese Barbecue
18 Bare Bonz BBQ
19 Smoky Mountain Smoker
20 Cool Smoke
21 P&C Smoke-A-Holics
22 CHIX SWINE & BOLVINE BBQ
23 EB's Barbeque
24 Hambones by the Fire
25 Smoke This
26 Mayberry Boys
27 Rock Store BBQ
28 Mr. Woo's BBQ
29 It's 5 o'clock Somewhere


Brisket:
1 Smoky Mountain Smoker
2 Fatbacks BBQ Rib Shack
3 Checkered Pig
4 CHIX SWINE & BOLVINE BBQ
5 Pickin' Porkers
6 3 Eyz BBQ
7 BS Pitmeisters
8 Wood Chicks BBQ
9 Big Mo From AHO
10 Learn 2Q.com
11 Swamp Sauce Smokers
12 Lotta Bull BBQ
13 Tarheel Smokers
14 Two Old Men and A Grill
15 P&C Smoke-A-Holics
16 Hambones by the Fire
17 Cool Smoke
18 Rock Store BBQ
19 Mt. Magic Country BBQ
20 EB's Barbeque
21 Gonney Creek BBQ
22 Smoke This
23 It's 5 o'clock Somewhere
24 Rocking Pig Bar B Que
25 Iron Pig BBQ
26 Mr. Woo's BBQ
27 Bare Bonz BBQ
28 Mayberry Boys
29 Wild Deese Barbecue


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 9, 2008)

I see a few forum members on there...and an old friend...Raine from EB'S bbq.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Finney for the top ten in pork!


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Finney and all those who got calls!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats to all!   

Hope seeing Eb's on the circuit again doesn't mean
the restaurant is having problems.


----------



## Finney (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I stunk that one up pretty good.  Went from 6th overall at the last comp the 25th at this one (that's a hard fall... LOL).  It was a fun time though and that's why I go.  Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones.  Got to meet some more people that post here from time to time... always good to put a face to the name (or screen name).


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great showing Finney!


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 9, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Congrats to all!
> 
> Hope seeing Eb's on the circuit again doesn't mean
> the restaurant is having problems.



Talked with them, their restaurant is closed. I didnt ask any details.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Griff (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Finney.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Nov 9, 2008)

Great to meet you Finney. Good job on the pork.


----------



## Finney (Nov 9, 2008)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Great to meet you Finney. Good job on the pork.



Pork was the only thing they liked at all... 
You guys did great!  4th overall.  Great to meet all of you guys too.


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 9, 2008)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Great to meet you Finney. Good job on the pork.



Dan, we meet you as well, but think to introduce myself  . I was sittin around the fire and you stopped by to tell us about you desert that you didnt like, and you finished first with :supz: 
Sorry about the no intro. t


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Nov 9, 2008)

Tim-

That may have been the other Dan "aka Mutha Chicken". Or it was me and I just don't remember   

Either way, catch ya at the next one!

Dan


----------



## Unity (Nov 9, 2008)

A lot of familiar names in that list -- congrats to all.

--John


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats Finney..also to Raine and her crew. 

bighweel


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2008)

Mutha chicken bbq said:
			
		

> Hey Finney,
> 
> Congrats and thank you for lending us your dish soap. We had a great time being your neighbor.


Pleasure was all mine.  And thanks for the loan of the PAM.

you could have offered up some of that Patron and one of those waffles though... just kidding... sort of


----------

